# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Yahoo Xmas Japan

## Maciamo

I have checked all the main national Yahoo sites (US, UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Asia, Singapore, Korea, Australia...) and suprisingly enough Yahoo Japan, the country with the lowest percentage of Christians, is the only one to have Christmas decorations ! Yahoo US has the Thanksgiving one, but all others are plain white. Isn't it strange ? I don't know in other countries, but here in Tokyo, Christmas decorations have been set alreday 2 weeks ago...

----------


## Keiichi

Haha... that's a cute Xmas picture. I guess Japanese like the genki Christmas feeling (and maybe business purpose...).  :Poh:  I wouldn't mind if people here set up for Christmas a month or two in advance.

----------

